
The-dark-side-of-mongodbs-new-license/ - codemaverick123
https://www.scylladb.com/2018/10/22/the-dark-side-of-mongodbs-new-license/
======
PeterCorless
btw: Draftable was a great tool to do the side-by-side comparison of the
licenses. Definitely recommend if you want to display diffs in docs on the
web. (Disclosure: I wrote this blog.)

